# VBand clamps the good the bad the DOs and DONTs.........educate me please



## Slowrrado (Jan 13, 2004)

So I’m going to be redoing my down pipe from T3 to Vband and doing the same at the other end. I’m not really sure what the DOs and donts are for these things so i figured id humbly come in here and get schooled. 

Id like to know things like What are the differences between the inexpensive $15 stainless eBay ones and the $55 stainless summit ones. Are these prone to leaks? What would you torque them to? ...and any other info you might have  

I did read in one thread that over torqing them is bad and does not necessarily fix the leak but thats about all i have.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

dont mix and match v-band.. ie, mate the pair together and not with another.. especially by different manufacturers as there not going to be exactly the same.. 

make sure you have a flex in your DP, I can see a solid exhaust prying apart v-bands as your motor tries to rip your exhaust hangers off. 

I used fairly expensive ($60ea) ones on mine, havent had an issue.. easy to install and adjust and most importantly come off without trouble... im sick of breaking off exhaust bolts.. The seal should get even better as the exhaust heats up and expands... so you dont need to tighten the clamp down too hard.. its easy to tighten it up a lil if it does leak than it is to fix if you over-tighten. 

There pretty simple and work very well, I'd reccomend everyone put at least a v-band connection on there turbo->dp, odds are your going to need to disconnect exhaust a few times w/a turbo car.. one broken stud and the v-band has more than paid for its self.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Dont use a Vband on something that you need to stay aligned (i.e. not twist. like an exhaust system)


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

I use Clampco V Band sets (2 rings + clamp) and never had a problem with them. I bought a cheap ebay set and immediately threw it in the bin, utter garbage. You get what you pay for. 

You will know if you've over tightened the clamp because the bolt will start bending and the clamp won't grip any tighter. 

The only issue I've had with V bands in general is my Tial 44mm WG ring warping when tigged onto the dump tube. It caused a bad leak and had to be machined flat again, but has been fine since.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

TBT-Syncro said:


> Dont use a Vband on something that you need to stay aligned (i.e. not twist. like an exhaust system)


 Like someone already mentioned. thats what a good flex section is for on an exhaust. My 3" downpipe consists of 2 vbands, one off the turbo and one in the middle of the 180 tight radius bend. You can adjust the crap out of the shape of the down pipe to make it fit perfectly and have clearance. Once its installed and fits right crank it down so it DOESNT move or slip around. After the downpipe I installed a flex section, then the rest of the exhaust I made past that. 

If your vbands arnt staying aligned, your doing it wrong. simple as that. hell there are people making crazy charge pipes and IC piping with vbands and they dont leak or shift around once they are tightened to a FIXED MOUNTED INTERCOOLER... the only flex are some little silicon couplers.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

kkkustom said:


> Like someone already mentioned. thats what a good flex section is for on an exhaust. My 3" downpipe consists of 2 vbands, one off the turbo and one in the middle of the 180 tight radius bend. You can adjust the crap out of the shape of the down pipe to make it fit perfectly and have clearance. Once its installed and fits right crank it down so it DOESNT move or slip around. After the downpipe I installed a flex section, then the rest of the exhaust I made past that.
> 
> If your vbands arnt staying aligned, your doing it wrong. simple as that. hell there are people making crazy charge pipes and IC piping with vbands and they dont leak or shift around once they are tightened to a FIXED MOUNTED INTERCOOLER... the only flex are some little silicon couplers.


 sorry, perhaps what i posted wasnt clear, it wasnt about flex, it was about rotation. when you use a 3 bolt flange, it prevents the two pieces from rotating seperately, which on an exhaust with bends will prevent it from rotating down or out of alignment. If you use a Vband for these connectors, you absolutely have to use more hangers and mounts on the exhaust system (which isnt always easy)


----------

